# Poner nick en minusculas.



## FOLY

Hola a los moderadores/as,

            Acabo de darme cuenta de que mi nick es el único escrito en mayusculas, no me di cuenta al escribirlo. Para no ser el único que parece que grita sólo ver el nick ¿hay alguna forma de pasarlo a minusculas?

            Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Hola FOLY: te doy mi opinión. Para mí tu nick no grita . Hace bastante tiempo que participo en WR y no lo veo así. Tal vez a veces una letra muy grande en el mensaje puede parecer "estridente". En principio, creo que el nick lo cambia sólo el administrador y por motivos de peso (aunque no creo que sea por el tamaño de la letra). ¡Suerte, y si no te lo cambian, olvídate del asunto!


----------



## ILT

Hola Foly:

Entiendo tu punto de vista. Sin embargo, hacer el cambio es un proceso no muy sencillo, y el administrador lo hace con aquellos foreros que tienen al menos 100 participaciones. Anota que quieres pedir el cambio, y cuando llegues al 100 envíale un PM al administrador y con gusto te lo cambiará.

Saludos


----------



## alc112

Capaz como tenés apenas 6 posts,podrías, avisando previamente, crearte un nuevo usuario con las letras en minúsculas y olvidarte de este con mayúsculas.


----------



## jester.

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola Foly:
> 
> Entiendo tu punto de vista. Sin embargo, hacer el cambio es un proceso no muy sencillo, y el administrador lo hace con aquellos foreros que tienen al menos 100 participaciones. Anota que quieres pedir el cambio, y cuando llegues al 100 envíale un PM al administrador y con gusto te lo cambiará.
> 
> Saludos



¿Es nueva esta regla? Siempre se decía que MKellog no quería cambiar los apodos.


----------



## ILT

Sólo para seniors, pero no sé cuando cambió, sólo recuerdo que en alguna ocasión él lo dijo aquí mismo en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias.

Ahora que para foly, la opción que te brinda Alc me parece perfecta, mejor comenzar de nuevo con otro nick, a menos que por razones personales prefieras conservar éste.


----------



## alc112

I love translating said:
			
		

> Sólo para seniors, pero no sé cuando cambió, sólo recuerdo que en alguna ocasión él lo dijo aquí mismo en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias.



Creo que lo dijo después de cambiarle el nick a Cromteaches por Supercrom.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Mi nick esta en Mayusculas y solo porque me gusta no porque quiera llamar la atencion.


----------

